# Saw this...LoJack is hiring in the L.A. area



## AlpineJuba (Dec 10, 2009)

I know they have competitive wages, excellent benefits package, company vehicle, etc.

Field Tech (LoJack / San Fernando Valley)

Field Tech (LoJack / San Fernando Valley) (SFV/SCV/AV/VC)

To apply for the position, visit:
LoJack - Recovery System for Cars, Trucks, Motorcycles, Equipment, Cargo & Laptops

SUMMARY:
Installation of all LoJack Products and services.

ESSENTIAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:
•To ensure proper and timely installation of all LoJack products into automobiles at locations specified by dispatch.
•Responsible for maintaining full and complete records of each installation, transmit all "PDT" records on a daily basis.
•To maintain the company vehicle issued to you for company business only, by following a scheduled maintenance program provided by the company.
•To complete a thorough inventory of all parts and equipment in your vehicle monthly or as requested by management.
•Must have the ability to correctly disassemble and reassemble customer vehicle panels and perform installation of all LoJack consumer products within standard time and quality guidelines.

KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS, & ABILITIES:
•Must possess a valid driver's license and have a good driving record.
•Must be able to produce a volume of error-free work.
•Ability to work overtime when requested. Must be able to work with minimal supervision.

EDUCATION AND/OR EXPERIENCE:
•Minimum one year 12 Volt experience.
•Experience with automotive electronics such as car stereos, alarms or cellular phones
•High school diploma or equivalent (GED).

*This job description is not intended to be and should not be construed as an all- inclusive list of all the responsibilities and working conditions of the position. While it is intended to accurately reflect the position activities and requirements, management reserves the right to modify, add or remove duties and assign other duties as necessary.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonder what they pay there. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Wonder if the company vehicle has LoJack?


----------



## AlpineJuba (Dec 10, 2009)

Schizm said:


> Wonder what they pay there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Pay is DOE, but it is good for the industry and benefits are excellent.


----------



## AlpineJuba (Dec 10, 2009)

sirbOOm said:


> Wonder if the company vehicle has LoJack?


But of course!


----------



## AlpineJuba (Dec 10, 2009)

They are hiring again!

LoJack - LoJack Recovery System for Cars, Trucks, Motorcycles, Equipment, Cargo & Laptops

Select the "jobs" link at the very bottom of the page.


----------



## AlpineJuba (Dec 10, 2009)

Two openings:

San Fernando Valley area

Career Opportunities

Ventura County 

Career Opportunities


----------



## AlpineJuba (Dec 10, 2009)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/trd/5048235438.html


----------

